
Lack of Retail Items at University - 0301lekan
Hey what&#x27;s up,<p>I&#x27;m a sophomore in college. I along with some international students are still at our dorms.<p>I found out my school is running out of my school&#x27;s running low on retail items (snacks and such) at the dining hall and vending machine, aside from setting up a Shopify website and printing out flyers how else would you suggest capitalizing on this?
======
michaelyoshika
Issue a coin.

~~~
0301lekan
bitcoin?

